# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Basaalcelkanker

## tinededeken

Heeft iemand ervaring met basaalcelkanker?
-->na onderzoek labo huidletsel neus: "scleroserend basocellullair epithelioma nog aanwezig in alle huidsneeranden."

Kent iemand een oplossing voor dit probleem?

Is "zo" laten een optie?
Met dank,
tine

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Tine,

Ik heb hier een artikel waarin meer informatie over basaalcelkanker beschreven staat: http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...3323#post83323

Het is erg belangrijk dat je hier iets aan laat doen, er zijn verschillende mogelijkheden om de basaalcelkanker te verwijderen, informeer even bij de huisarts of eventueel bij de behandelend specialist.

----------

